
Sandstorm is an open source platform for self-hosting web apps - salutonmundo
https://sandstorm.io/
======
kentonv
Thanks for submitting. Unfortunately Sandstorm is basically dead at this
point. I kept actively working on it for a while in my spare time after the
company failed in early 2017, but I haven't found any time to do serious work
on it in probably a year now. I do push monthly updates to keep dependencies
fresh but that's about it.

Oasis takes in about $1800 per month, which is just about enough to cover
serving costs and business expenses (e.g. annual tax preparation). For a while
it was making only $800, with me making up the difference out-of-pocket. Then,
last October I stopped offering a free plan. Remarkably, revenue more than
doubled and has even gradually continued to increase over time -- I had
expected a smaller spike followed by a drop-off.

But now it's getting to the point where it feeling really awkward to let
people pay for a service that hosts a library of apps that mostly hasn't been
updated in 2.5 years or more. In theory developers could still be updating
their apps and submitting new ones, but basically the only app actually
getting updates is Wekan. So, not sure how long long this can really
continue... :(

~~~
std_throwaway
Is there any active project that takes the torch?

I very much like to be able to own my data and run my apps in the future.

